# E-H-S Norwich Show Address Sun 29th nov



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

Here it is the address for the norwich show

Royal British Legion,
Edmund Bacon Court,
Aylsham Road,
Norwich,
NR3 2HF

11am to 3.30pm

look forward to seeing you all and getting your support


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

is this 100% this time?


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

see u sunday! gotta leave at like 6am to set up table!


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

*hi*



cubeykc said:


> is this 100% this time?


100% it is


----------



## wrapped_in_plastic (Feb 25, 2007)

well done to you and caz for organizing this, see you sunday and thank you for going to all the trouble!


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Well done Lads.

See you Sunday!!!!!

I've been looking forward to this...........its the only show on a Sunday.


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

Lucky Eddie said:


> Well done Lads.
> 
> See you Sunday!!!!!
> 
> I've been looking forward to this...........its the only show on a Sunday.


all shows are on sundays lol, i have to book time off work all the time!


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Mustn't forget to mention our chairman Colin who has worked very hard. He was on the Radio a short while ago defending the hobby and refuting Ms Tolands claims that this is an illegal market, we'll face prosecution, the sellers are all in business and that anyone coming or using the hall up to a year later will contract salmonella!

Anyway - If anyone fancies bringing me a cup to tea I'll be sitting at the old venue address directing andone who hasn't heard to the:
Royal British Legion,
Edmund Bacon Court,
Aylsham Road,
Norwich,
NR3 2HF :2thumb:

If anyone requires transport a local taxi from the Bus or Train staion to the event would cost £6 - 01603 666666.
Cheers


----------



## bigfishseller (Jul 15, 2008)

i hope u now get the backing you deserve now by being packed out.
that be sticking fingers up to the trouble causers,
well done hats of to u see u sunday


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

well done guys we are packed and ready to go. even have a hotel booked!!
do we need to bring any confirmation paperowkr with us. as i've not had any.
mark


----------



## jamiequin (Jul 19, 2009)

what hotel you staying in mate?


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Lets not forget the part of the British legion in this by helping out at short notice. Think we should all sling in a few bob in their collection boxes.


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Austin Allegro said:


> Lets not forget the part of the British legion in this by helping out at short notice. Think we should all sling in a few bob in their collection boxes.


I think we can mange that......:no1:


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Hi*



Austin Allegro said:


> Lets not forget the part of the British legion in this by helping out at short notice. Think we should all sling in a few bob in their collection boxes.


A very good idea,No confirmation needed we will have your name down on a list when you get there,look forward to seeing you all:2thumb:


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Well done to all involved, great work!
Hopefully it's a great turn out & the organisers are rewarded.

Looking forward to the show, see you all on Sunday with my BRB's etc : victory:


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

sounds good. hotel wise no idea. something that we booked ages ago think it is a premier inn or???


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

*Big yellow gecko*

Brilliant news about show still going ahead
goes without saying a big THANK YOU to everyone involved. 
Hope British Legion will have their collecting tins out 

See you Sunday


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

just thinking about what the parking is like at the venue. i.e we don't want to upset the local yokels?


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

As said on the other thrads there is lots of parking at the legion, should be enough for everyone if people park sensibly.
Otherwise there is onroad parking near by.

*I now have no access to a PC until sunday so please direct any questions to Carlo69. Many thanks.*


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Does it cost to get in?


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

Tommy123 said:


> Does it cost to get in?


Yes i think its £2 a head will check


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

I was expecting a new email to confirm all ok.

Did you not send a new email to the exhibitors?


----------



## MiniMonsters (Feb 24, 2009)

B*gger it's back on the 'wrong' side of Norwich lol! See you tomorrow.


----------



## kingsnake (Mar 23, 2007)

A big thank you should also go to the FBH (and their solicitors) for their efforts during the last couple of weeks - another big solicitor bill to pay!


----------



## smart1 (Oct 16, 2007)

just got back from the reptile show ,there was alot of animals and even more people ....great day out 

cheers caz and co for sorting it out ,hope its as good next year!:2thumb:


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

kingsnake said:


> A big thank you should also go to the FBH (and their solicitors) for their efforts during the last couple of weeks - another big solicitor bill to pay!


Yep, many thanks to the FBH for trying to sort the original venue and all the advice. I guess they were just too tough to crack.



smart1 said:


> just got back from the reptile show ,there was alot of animals and even more people ....great day out
> 
> cheers caz and co for sorting it out ,hope its as good next year!:2thumb:


Glad you had a good trip out. :2thumb:


----------



## jamiequin (Jul 19, 2009)

great day out. ended up with something i really wasnt expecting ha


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

jamiequin said:


> great day out. ended up with something i really wasnt expecting ha


Go on..what?


----------



## jamiequin (Jul 19, 2009)

nothing special, just a gecko. the other half liked them, and i said i dont have the equipment to keep one, an hour later, out i come, gecko, viv, heatmat, food, decor lol i see you on the front counter. was going to ask how the YB is doing!?


----------

